# zac new look :D



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

zac kept nicking my jumper the other day so i decided to put it on him this is how he looked 

















hope you like them


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

awwwh ahaha! 
He looks very impressed!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmm Yeah think the pink suites him  he looks dead cute


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

haha hes lurrvly...i actually think that hoody suits him 

boys where pink nowadays ya know


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

You'll get him a bad name in that hoodie!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha great pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

we didnt keep it on him long coz when he walked he flicked his legs up like he was marching in a band LOL


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL Leanne he looks gorgeous in your hoodie, mind you by his face he doesn't seem keen on it being pink


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

nice... Tough Guys Wear Pink... lol... really cute..


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lol great picture, the look on his face.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Hehe What a pic that 2nd one, he looks as if he is not amused


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Dont think he likes the colour by the expression on his face.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lol he doesn't look very impressed


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

i deffo think it was the colour that put him off 
i might have to get him a blue one LMAO


----------

